# One Hungry Hoo



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Posting from my Dad: 

Departed OB Sat on the GinJack with son, daughter, her boyfriend and neighbor. Headed to elbow trolled to south west, 3 knock downs, one was a bill, nothing in boat :glare: Headed to petronius and trolled before sunset and raised a few shark. Jigged the rig but it was infested with shark. Too many shark to chunk so we decided to try chunking away from the rig. Moved a mile away from the rig about 11pm and started drifting. Tossed in a few pogies. Set out one line with chunk of bonita, immediate hit resulted in cut leader. Set out second line with live pinfish, immediate hook up. We were sure we were into YF. Turned out to be a 40 pound wahoo. When we opened its belly we found 3 pogies, a chunk of bonita and a pin fish. Petronious was still loaded with shark Sunday. Headed home, stopped on a natural bottom reef spot and got our 5 man limit with snapper, average 8lb, largest 20lb.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't fish offshore much anymore because I don't have a boat now, but still love to read the posts in this section. It seems I am reading alot about sharks being a huge problem this year. Is it really more of an issue than in years past or am I just thinking that way?

I pretty much only surf fish now and mostly target sharks which is why my curiousity is sparked a little bit. Just curious if anyone will add their .02 on what the difference is this year. Thank you in advance!
Gary


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We were the center console that hailed you as we drove by about midnight. We did not do any better than you south of the Petronious.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

^ thought you guys loaded up on swords?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We got a good one, but lost 2 others. Once we got they started we got a bite about every 15 minutes.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! Were the sharks bothersome south of Petronius as well?
I must have been really tired that night thinking you had a crab boat and was wondering why you guys were going off into deeper water...then I saw your signature. Must have been the marlin tower that threw me off from a distance lol


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

they were, all the rigs south are covered up with Sharks.


----------

